# something different in POC



## 2lazy2fish

so we're up at the asscrack of dawn (6:30) saturday morning for an early start on the water. after everyone takes care of the morning business (me 2x), loads their gear onto the boat, squirms into our waders, etc, to josie's we go for coffee and a julie. wait....we need to go to speedy stop for more beer and ice first. so off the coors light limo goes, shallowsport in tow. something about waders on king ranch leather just starts a morning off right.

we're ready to make first tracks from the ramp by no later than 7:30. maybe 7:45. my face was stuck in a taco, trying not to spill my coffee all over the front of the boat, or lose my hat in the basin due to the pleasant 25mph wind, so I'm not real sure what time it was. I know for a fact it was not FOUR FORTY FIVE because I would have been asleep on the casting platform. we made the haul over to the bait stand for 8 quarts of fresh dead. salty the bait guy thought we were kidding, till we handed him a soft sided cooler to put it in. 'filler up, salty' someone was heard to say.

we finally pull out into the barge canal close to 8:00. one yeti full of our gear (fleeces, rain gear, 4 cameras, 7 cell phones, couple of wallets, etc), another yeti with a big bag of ice waiting for fish, small yeti up front with refreshments, and two soft sides with "back up refreshements". somewhere there was homemade chicken salad and pitas for lunch, and plenty of last deer season's venison dry sausage. our capt hammers the throttle and the 115 moans. eventually we get on plane after many comments about how fat everyone on board is. beer! does a body good! (not so much)

we head out. soon as we clear the little jettys we make a hard left and turn back in a little bit. good thing the capt knows how to run the shallowsport skinny! we run up the shoreline a few hundred yards and capt pulls back on the throttle. we're here. and we've got the shoreline to ourselves. stupid novices we hear on the garmin talking about "******** to elbows in XXX lake" etc. they just dont get it. gotta strike out, long and far to get good water.

anyways, I make a long pitch with the anchor to get it out and away from the boat for splash down. I dont really like to get off the boat, but I've got my neoprenes on, so might as well. do the stingray shuffle about 40 feet from the boat and load up the treble. I've found that hooking one hook thru the head and another thru the tail helps keep the bait on. helps with the crabs. the blue ones. in the water I mean. sometimes you can pull them all the way in, which is a real treat. have also noticed that the colors on the cork really need to be red over char. that's a great combo. foot of wire leader to a solid Y swivel. another foot of wire to a 16oz weight. 'surf spikes' as I like to call them arent necessary. other leg of the Y is 18" of braid down to the treble. excellent combo for about anything.

so I make a long cast out, with the help of a 7'6" waterloo and a shiny calcutta 251. I'm right handed, but I fish left handed since at age 35 I just switched over to bait casting from spinners. I've found that if I really crank down on the counterweights, but then throw a heavy weight on the end of the line, I rarely backlash. maybe only 1 in 5 casts or so. not bad! anyways, bait/etc hit the water with a satisfying splash about 15 yards from me and I settle down on my mudchair I use when duck hunting. my buddies have all done the same and the day is on!

after about 20 minutes, that julie is starting to make a grumble. I reel in and look at amazement....no bait! a flounder must have eaten the bait off with out me knowing. stupid flattie. I stab my rod into its holder on my belt amongst all my other stuff and trudge over to the shore. there's an old duckblind over there I can seek temporary refuge in. (its actually not a duckblind, we just tell people that. its a pavillion). after wrestling with my wade belt, waders, clothes, etc etc, I finally emerge feeling better. the sun has raised a few more degrees in the sky and I see a couple of floating stringers. the bite is ON! I see one of my buddies all bowed up on something, which prompts me to work a little faster back to my seat. these **** flappy mudboot things just dont go fast though. eventually I get back to my mud seat, reach into the minature softside slung over my shoulder for some more fresh dead. load one up and make another tremendous 18 yard cast parallel to the bank. another buddy bows up. "that's it, biyotch!" I holler. about that time I see my cork doing the dance. oh baby...its on. the cork goes under, the rod goes back. BAM!!...I reel in a little line and hit it again. BAM!! this time did it. although I'm running the latest in braid, I feel that if you dont wind up with your rod touching the water behind you, you did not set the hook hard enough. so somethings running thru the water like a freight train. line's stripping off my reel like that scene in jaws. "daddy's got a big-un!" I holler to the boys as I lean back on it and put another crank on the drag. dang fish tries to go between my legs, but a quick swat at him with my 60lb boga makes him think otherwise. no fish is going to make me look stupid! after a hard fight, the fish succombs to the inevitable and makes his way into my net. (which has floaties on it, because I tend to drop it alot). clip the boga onto its lip and lay the dual floaties from the boga over the edge of the net. this fish aint leavin till I tell it!. whip out my tape and realize he's a whopper at 21.75 inches. I holler at the boys...."you think this'll keep? maybe I should let this juvi go" with a grin on my face. string dinner on my custom 30 foot stringer with triple floaters and get back to bidness. **** sharks scare me.

after a while of this, me and the boys have full stringers. walk back to the boat, fish in tow. hear the garmin sqawking about beating the waters looking for fish. tell the boys "that indian dont know how to fly his arrow straight" which gets a good laugh. they know I'm right. always am.

"boys....maddens is going to be bangin tonight!" again, they know what's up. "yall get that sheetcake for P's birthday?". hehe.

POC's imported finest hit the town and eventually call it a weekend.

last night cooked up some of the redfish for the old lady and kids. on the half shell, seasoned with plenty of lemon pepper and faijita seasoning, lime juice and sliced lime on top. side of corn and magnum glass of red from the black box. that's eatin!

now, I'd like to take a second and thank all the people that made this happen.
my fishin buddies aka 'the madden monsters', you know who you are. shallowsport boats which really will run "skinny" as they say. the lodge for its excellent amenities (we'll finish sheetrocking next time), josies, speedystop, yeti coolers, waterloo rods, shimano reels, coors light, academy, and craigslist.


----------



## fishnlab

great report!


----------



## Duck

Great read!!!!!


----------



## Dan Palmer

Looks like some reds there are pretty marginal, size wise !


----------



## Bueno Suerte

That was great, thanks! LMAO


----------



## cclayton01

Great report!


----------



## Hal01

Dan Palmer said:


> Looks like some reds there are pretty marginal, size wise !


Is your browser equipped with a measuring tape of something? No laws against having marginal fish in the box as long as the fall within the slot.


----------



## 2lazy2fish

Dan Palmer said:


> Looks like some reds there are pretty marginal, size wise !


well, so's my fishing! rather appropriate, wouldnt you say?


----------



## kdubya

That was a great read.

"They know I'm right. Always am." LOL. Sound like me.


And just ignore the junior game wardens. They usually don't catch fish anyway.


Kelly


----------



## James Howell

That is some funny chit right there, man.


----------



## Javadrinker

LMAO ... great read..thank you!


----------



## Capt Ahab

*Red Alert!!!*

Man, you sure pegged the needle on my sarcasm meter. I can hardly get it to work right anymore.

So everyone please refrain from using sarcasm for awhile until I've repaired my meter that covers fish stories. Cut Rate is taking anywhere up to 6 weeks to turn the repairs around. Thank goodness I'm fluent in sarcasm or else I'd have to carry that meter with me everywhere.

All kidding aside, 2lazy, kudos for excellent storytelling. I sure enjoyed it. I loved the part about casting, guarding vs. backlash, and setting the hook. Good thing that "duck blind" was nearby. They never are for me.


----------



## rvd

nice report.....gotta love it when a man buys 8 quarts of fresh dead and ties a treble hook on his Waterloo, that's some first class anglin w/ the fish to prove it. Great read!!!!!


----------



## Tslick

Dude, your a riot. Brings back fond memories of POC. And I have felt the Josie's urge at the worst time. But no "pavilion" in sight. The sledge hammer will do it to ya. LMAO


----------



## Mike C.

nice


----------



## BertS

humorous read, congrats on catching some fish........


----------



## 2lazy2fish

rvd said:


> that's some first class anglin w/ the fish to prove it. Great read!!!!!


the trick is to put the fish into a small cooler (I prefer a 50qt roller) so when you take pics and crop them in photoshop, their size really comes up.

we like to roll them up to the cleaning station and proclaim loudly "how 'bout that action right there?!?! looks like limits for everyone with some specks in there for appetizers!!"
then commence hi-fiving and wadered chest bumps......and more pictures.....till someone comes and helps us with the fileting.

be damned the people waiting at the ramp. the coors light limo can just stay backed into the water till we get bidness handled. everyone likes some blaring jimmy buffet dont they?


----------



## Crispito

That has to be one of the most entertaining fishing reports I have read in a while. Keep'em Coming Hoss and Kudos on the catch

Cm3


----------



## Javadrinker

Jeff Foxworthy eat your heart out ... too funny


----------



## big john o

good report.


----------



## JShupe

*Oh man....*

I think I just did my bidness in my pants I was laughing so hard.... Great read great report...

Long live BAIT AND 7'6" Loo's that will flip them out there 15'.

AWESOME!

J-


----------



## gregs1

2lazy2fish said:


> another buddy bows up. "that's it, biyotch!" I holler.


Good times.....good times


----------



## Hughoo222

First off ya'll keep it down next time, our house is behind Maddens and we like it quiet. And then there is the duck blind thing, it is common practice for those of us who frequent POC on a regular basis to hang it over the side of the boat, a small pack of baby wipes does nicely and it saves all that walking/wading in a desperate time, sometimes Josies won't wait. The quesadillas from speedy stop will put a little jumble in the tank too if ya know waht I mean.
Everyone knows that you can only throw dead shrimp with a zebco 33 on an ugly stick, you are only supposed to use those high dollar rods for fresh dead. That jetty shoreline keeps getting shallower and tougher to navigate too, you guys should really practice manuvers on an outgoing tide at the end of the south jetty, polish up those big wave skills and your skinny water skills at the same time, just be sure to have the jackplate up and a power pole ready to anchor. Last week I heard a guy took that corner doing 97 knots in a pickle fork tunnel hull with quadruple Suzuki 300's on it then killed the trout up to 34" with rare albino croaker at the secret spot.


----------



## 2lazy2fish

Hughoo222 said:


> it is common practice for those of us who frequent POC on a regular basis to hang it over the side of the boat, a small pack of baby wipes does nicely and it saves all that walking/wading in a desperate time, sometimes Josies won't wait.


I was in waders...
leaking waders. bastards! right leg was soaked and I had a floppy sock by the end of the day with toes that looked like prunes soaked in peroxide for a week. if I get an ingrown nail I'm gonna be ******.

took those neoprenes back to academy monday. gal at the front wanted to give me some lip for not having a receipt. told her (loudly) "you get yourself back to the back and find me a fresh pair of hodgkillers pronto, I cant stand around all day like I'm slaying fish on a saturday!" pimples on the next register over looked at me kinda confused, so I cleared it up for him (loudly) "buddy, killed'em saturday in the P.O.C., limits of reds, 'round the horn!" (with a wide circling motion over my head) musta struck a nerve cuz contractor bob a few lines over snorted in disgust. he musta been one of the elbows over in XXX lake. or was he a.....nevermind.


----------



## Hughoo222

Ok, you pull the waders down and do a cat-like perch over the side, the waders act as a guard so you dont pee all over yourself while squatting. Mind you these moves are not for the novice but with practice they can be mastered. Or you can eat some of that Speedy Stop dried, smoked, jalapeno, cheese sausage friday night when you get into town.


----------



## 2lazy2fish

the only thing "cat like" about me, is my reflexes.

feel the twitch, watch the cork bob just a hair.....BAM! reel.....BAM!!
fish on
easy as pie
might as well be shooting just released quail on the back 40


----------



## Hughoo222

*Don*: Hey, Napoleon. What did you do last summer again? 
*Napoleon Dynamite*: I told you! I spent it with my uncle in Alaska hunting wolverines! 
*Don*: Did you shoot any? 
*Napoleon Dynamite*: Yes, like 50 of 'em! They kept trying to attack my cousins, what the heck would you do in a situation like that? 
*Don*: What kind of gun did you use? 
*Napoleon Dynamite*: A freakin' 12-gauge, what do you think?


----------



## crabpot

You bait-chuckin', beer-drinkin', limit-keepin' tourists make me sick. Why don't you just stay home and watch NASCAR on your backporch TV set.


----------



## 2lazy2fish

crabpot said:


> You bait-chuckin', beer-drinkin', limit-keepin' tourists make me sick. Why don't you just stay home and watch NASCAR on your backporch TV set.


hey now fella, dont get me going on the second greatest sporting events shown on television (BASSmasters being numero uno)
saturdays are for fishing
sundays are for NASCAR

all I have to do is change hats and go shirts off. if for some reason we're on the water herding up another limit for the freezer, we've always got the XM poppin.


----------



## Scott Mills

crabpot said:


> You bait-chuckin', beer-drinkin', limit-keepin' tourists make me sick. Why don't you just stay home and watch NASCAR on your backporch TV set.


Pretty strong comment for a guy who sings this....


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Scott Mills said:


> Pretty strong comment for a guy who sings this....


LOL


----------



## Hughoo222

Scott Mills said:


> Pretty strong comment for a guy who sings this....


Beer does make people do some strange things! I'm gonna need therapy after that one.:headknock ouch.


----------



## 2lazy2fish

Scott Mills said:


> Pretty strong comment for a guy who sings this....


that's an excellent little diddy!
next time we're heading out, I'll sing that one loud and proud.
(was john denver last time, which was a bit awkward with the boys)
lea-vin, on a jet plane! dont know when I'll be back again!

we do have something in common though. 
when I hook my stringer back to my belt on its carabiner, I admire the fish and pump my fists to the heaven to. much like your song says.

you should do a "redfish management song"
is it nineteen and a half, is it twenty and a half, I hope so!


----------



## Hughoo222

So who gaffs the redfish?


----------



## nada

Love me a little deer management song, but I think wobbling through life like a grassed up spoon has it beat.


----------



## 2lazy2fish

Hughoo222 said:


> So who gaffs the redfish?


gaffs are for tarpon.
but that's a whole different story.....


----------



## spitfire

Man someone has alot of brass posting pictures of all those rat reds!!!!!!! Not cool dudes!!!!!


----------



## jdsuperbee

Great story 2lazy... but, dude, It only makes it worse up here, I can't get down there 'til Memorial day! Save some for me.


----------



## 2lazy2fish

sometimes the best thing to do is just kick it old school when you hammer fish like I do.
fire polarized oakleys......you see what I'm talkin about?


----------



## BigWill

2Lazy - that's some funny stuff there! You have made my day in the big sandbox here!
LMAO!!!!


----------



## 2lazy2fish

BigWill said:


> 2Lazy - that's some funny stuff there! You have made my day in the big sandbox here!
> LMAO!!!!


how ironic is that?!?!

when I had to clench in to the "duck blind" there were some kids playing in the sand that said I made their day when I was able to produce a styrofoam (plastic bottom) koozie from one of the numerous bags on my wadebelt to help build their sand castle!

it dawned on me when I was coming in that I might seem a little intimidating splashing ashore like swamp thing.
green neoprene hodgkillers, billowing aquaflauge long sleeve, simms longbill, glowing orange eyes, my flipper-like mud booty things, toolbelt like bob the builder carrying a longrod.
so I sang a little number to show my humanside.

Rollin' in my 5.0 
With my rag-top down so my hair can blow 
The girlies on standby waving just to say hi 
Did you stop no I just drove by 
Kept on pursuing to the next stop 
I busted a left and I'm heading to the next block 
The block was dead 
Yo so I continued to A1A Beachfront Avenue 
Girls were hot wearing less than bikinis 
Rockman lovers driving Lamborghinis 
Jealous 'cause I'm out getting mine 
Shay with a guage and Vanilla with a nine


----------



## JShupe

*Ohhh Sheatt*

The first time ever a Vanilla Ice reference has been made in a fishing report...

Priceless just priceless.

J-


----------



## 2lazy2fish

JShupe said:


> The first time ever a Vanilla Ice reference has been made in a fishing report...
> 
> Priceless just priceless.
> 
> J-


fixed it:

Rollin' with my shallow draft
Got the prop trimmed up so the motor pees aft
The girls were on sunday beach waving just to say hi 
Did you stop? hell no! I just drove by 
Kept on drinking to the next stop 
I bust a left at coast guard and I'm heading to the next drop
The drift was dead 
Yo so I continued to power lake, lee-side muddy wade!
Reds were big, nothing less than twenties
Fresh dead lovers, crabs cost a brotha lots of pennies
Boys are Jealous 'cause I'm out getting mine 
Stand with a limit, specks total nine


----------



## troy merrill

Good stuff main. Lol!


----------



## JShupe

*Incredible.....*

Man you could be the next 2cool idol if you keep it up and haven't danced at "*****"....

and for the guy who said those were rat reds... SAVE IT DUDE.

Your trying to keep a fresh dead chunker down... Quit being a hater because you can't lay the smack down on them like LaZy.

J-


----------



## wahoo

I love it. Especially the props for Vanilla Ice.

The mountain brewery (amongst others) will surely be contacting you shortly to get the endorsement deal done. Perfect timing for maximum exposure with the fishing show in town.

Next time sleep in a little more, you probaby would have caught that fish on the first cast if you had given it a little more time to wake up.


----------



## jtownsend2

*Thanks!*

People around my office must think I've lost my mind.

I've been laughing out loud for the last 10 minutes straight!

I appreciate the break in the monotony!


----------



## RussellG

Yo Shupe...are you passing the V-Ice title on the LaZy? You know you were the man until now! 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=127065

rg


----------



## jdsuperbee

I'm down wit dat!


----------



## JShupe

*Hey RG.....*

Yes I know when to pass the torch and now is the time..... I am old news around these parts and the young LAZY man has the tracs and slaps to bring it....

I am like Brett Favre.... off into the sunset I go...

Fly that torch high LAZY!

J-


----------



## 2lazy2fish

JShupe said:


> Yes I know when to pass the torch and now is the time..... I am old news around these parts and the young LAZY man has the tracs and slaps to bring it....
> 
> I am like Brett Favre.... off into the sunset I go...
> 
> Fly that torch high LAZY!
> 
> J-


big shoes to fill apparently
with spinners


----------



## Hughoo222

"**** it feels good to be a gangsta"

The Geto Boys
H-town



JShupe said:


> Man you could be the next 2cool idol if you keep it up and haven't danced at "*****"....
> 
> and for the guy who said those were rat reds... SAVE IT DUDE.
> 
> Your trying to keep a fresh dead chunker down... Quit being a hater because you can't lay the smack down on them like LaZy.
> 
> J-


----------



## Hughoo222

Lazy, I think you need to look up The Gourds fine bluegrass version of Snoops Doggs Gin & Juice, if a man ever needed a theme song this is the one for you!


----------



## 2lazy2fish

jtownsend2 said:


> I've been laughing out loud for the last 10 minutes straight!


I dont know why yall think this is so funny.

funny was me and the boys chasing tarpon down the beach, sight casting to them with fresh caught croakers under giant popping corks.
pushing that **** custom built jetty cart was a nightmare. water sloshing everywhere, kept getting on the jambox and shorting it out killing the tunes ('run to the hills' kept the boys pumped), 12 foot yellow surf rods hanging off the cart like some sort of shrimp boat from hell, matching yeti 50s slung to the sides for beverages, converted igloo live bait well in the middle (designs for my custom bilge pump aerator system available via email) etc.
I do know one thing, dual yellow top optimas are heavy, regardless of how big your cart is. maybe using a 90qt igloo for the bait was overkill too. makes fresh dead look soooo much more appealing.

next season I'm attaching a mountain bike to the back for some pedal power. hire me one of those rickshaw boys off 6th street with all the tattoos. I wonder how long it'll take of me calling him "boy" all day, for him to try to whip me with a rod? doesnt matter, took fencing in college.

highlight of the trip was tripping over a mostly sanded in crab trap and falling on a gold spanish coin. yall all know the stories of pass cavallo...
(dont send me a PM wantin to know my secret location)


----------



## Hughoo222

Uh oh....somebody missed a crab trap last month!


2lazy2fish said:


> I dont know why yall think this is so funny.
> 
> funny was me and the boys chasing tarpon down the beach, sight casting to them with fresh caught croakers under giant popping corks.
> pushing that **** custom built jetty cart was a nightmare. water sloshing everywhere, kept getting on the jambox and shorting it out killing the tunes ('run to the hills' kept the boys pumped), 12 foot yellow surf rods hanging off the cart like some sort of shrimp boat from hell, matching yeti 50s slung to the sides for beverages, converted igloo live bait well in the middle (designs for my custom bilge pump aerator system available via email) etc.
> I do know one thing, dual yellow top optimas are heavy, regardless of how big your cart is. maybe using a 90qt igloo for the bait was overkill too. makes fresh dead look soooo much more appealing.
> 
> next season I'm attaching a mountain bike to the back for some pedal power. hire me one of those rickshaw boys off 6th street with all the tattoos. I wonder how long it'll take of me calling him "boy" all day, for him to try to whip me with a rod? doesnt matter, took fencing in college.
> 
> highlight of the trip was tripping over a mostly sanded in crab trap and falling on a gold spanish coin. yall all know the stories of pass cavallo...
> (dont send me a PM wantin to know my secret location)


----------



## TripleGrip

I'm tired need to rest. nice catch.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Has to be one of the best posts EVER!!! Dead bait, duckblinds, the deer management song, Vanilla Ice references......It just don't get any better than this! Could Jode be the next Schupe Doggy Dog?


----------



## 2lazy2fish

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Dead bait,


as opposed to?

redfish are scavengers. bottom feeders. they eat dead things that have dropped to the bottom, shromps, finger mullet, pull tabs, crab trap markers, partially eaten sammiches, the croakies off the costas I lost last year and when they can find them, human toes.
similar to the southwestern coyote, turkey vulture, or that snobby french dude who stole my girlfriend years ago.

I read Tide. I know what's up.


----------



## NateTxAg

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Has to be one of the best posts EVER!!! Dead bait, duckblinds, the deer management song, Vanilla Ice references......It just don't get any better than this!


I second you on this!! I've been laughing all morning at this post. I figured I was gonna have to get the popcorn out and wait for the battle after danplamers IGNORANT reply but then it just got bettergood ole' duck blind stories.....deer song.....vanilla ice (lazy's REMIX) lol!!! Too funny!!!


----------



## JShupe

*A sure entry....*

into the BEST POST OF 2008.


----------



## Tight Knot

JShupe said:


> into the BEST POST OF 2008.


Gotta agree very funny post 2Lazy.......Fresh dead!! lmao
T.K.


----------



## gulfguru

I just hope you get out at least once a month or more, you're killin me, can't wait for the next report.


----------



## FishBird

2Cool has the coolest people on the water , period ! Y"all keep on posting this makes daddy one slap- happy- pappy , O and dont forget to slip in those reports { greast reads ]


----------



## baylvr

2lazy2fish said:


> redfish are scavengers. bottom feeders....
> 
> I read Tide. I know what's up.


TOO FUNNY!! Fantastic read and the thread just got better as others joined in! {Well except the haters... but who cares?}

Awesome read and awesome box o fish!!


----------



## 2lazy2fish

gulfguru said:


> I just hope you get out at least once a month or more, you're killin me, can't wait for the next report.


regretfully I dont get to go that often.
wish I did, but I'm a conservationist at heart. gotta give the fish stocks time to recover after I pull full stringers both days on a weekend...


----------



## Bueno Suerte

For those who missed 2lazy2fish's last POC adventure.....


----------

